# Blade storage cases



## Claymore (11 Jul 2014)

Hi,
As I'm getting my workshop and gear set up I was looking for a way to keep my mixed Scroll blades separate so easier to identify and also remember to buy fresh ones and came up with this idea.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Neon-coloured ... 233d111058

Just the job and although Neon is a bit flash they will solve the problem and keep my bench tidy.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## powertools (11 Jul 2014)

I think that a few of us have used these tubes for storage but mine are clear and I can't rember the seller but I think they well have been these.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-Plastic- ... 19ef421052


----------



## Baldhead (11 Jul 2014)

Do you not know anyone who wears dentures? The tubes that denture tablets come in are ideal.

Baldhead


----------



## Claymore (11 Jul 2014)

Don't know anyone with dentures but great idea..... plink plink fizz  I'm trying get into the habit of a tidy workshop as its easy to let it end up a dumping ground, I got a workshop sound system last week (MP3 Ghetto blaster) but found out tonight that can't hear it with my ear defenders on! lol Oh dear and they let me loose near sharp tools! My wife said she will count my fingers everytime i come in from the workshop  surprised she can count so high.
Thanks for the tips
Brian


----------



## scrimper (11 Jul 2014)

Baldhead":2qqey75q said:


> Do you not know anyone who wears dentures? The tubes that denture tablets come in are ideal.
> 
> Baldhead



Lol I was just going to suggest that, denture cleaning tablets come in plastic tubes with lids that are just perfect for the blades, I made a wooden stand (like a sort of drill stand) with holes for the tubes to fit in snugly but also remain removable for convenience, I printed some paper covers/labels with blade details which I fixed over the print on the tubes using double sided sticky tape. They do the job perfectly. 


Lol they are so good I recently had my teeth out and replaced with dentures so that I could buy denture cleaner to get the tubes! How is that for dedication to scrollsawing?


(OK I did need the teeth out for medical reasons!)


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (11 Jul 2014)

I'm using clear test tubes off Ebay.

I have found that if you roll length ways the labels from Pegas and FD blades, they slide nicely inside the test tubes and saves you having to write out sticky labels for the contents.


----------



## Claymore (11 Jul 2014)

I have just lost a few of my teeth tonight for asking her indoors for her denture cleaning tubes! apparently hers are real....... all i said was "Its hard to tell when your jaws always yapping" lol ouch.


----------



## Walney Col (12 Jul 2014)

Here's one I made earlier to take those 16mm dia 150mm long plastic test tubes... 





It also has storage for all the drills and/or dremel bits you're ever likely to need.


----------



## paul-c (16 Jul 2014)

powertools":2wekz2ob said:


> I think that a few of us have used these tubes for storage but mine are clear and I can't rember the seller but I think they well have been these.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-Plastic- ... 19ef421052




thanks powertools
just got my delivery of these tubes today - blade storage now sorted  
cheers 
paul-c


----------



## powertools (16 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the thanks but the idea wasn't mine I just passed it on. 
When I ordered mine I didn't expect much but the quality is amazing for the price.


----------



## paul-c (17 Jul 2014)

powertools":1jfw2et8 said:


> Thanks for the thanks but the idea wasn't mine I just passed it on.
> When I ordered mine I didn't expect much but the quality is amazing for the price.



well thanks for passing it on and i'm certainly not complaining supplied and delivered for £3
cheers 
paul-c


----------

